# 7seasvessels.com



## ivanfranko (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
I am no longer able to access 7seasvessels.com . The reason given is that access from my country (New Zealand) has been denied by the administrator. The message appeared 20/09/16.
Is anyone else, anywhere else having this problem? If it's long term then not having this website available would be a pity. 7seasvessels.com is an informative and useful site to have.

Kind Regards
Peter Kerr


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd not used it before so I don't know if I had access but I don't now.


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Ive tried it and also got blocked. It says the the firewall (sucuri) between nz and the rest of the world blocked us because of a treat to there system. You can seen the admin a fault notice and they will have a look at it.

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt
NZ


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Same for UK Blair. I hope there is not a long term problem as this is a very interesting and informative site.


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

It's blocked here in Canada too.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I just tried it, "access from your country was blocked by the administrator".


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ditto South Africa. Seeing as there are so many countries affected, there is probably a problem with the site.


----------



## ivanfranko (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. Let's hope the site returns soon. If you haven't used it before, I can recommend it.


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

I went on to google uk and and it stated the web site had been set up incorrectly by the web site owner. 

Blair Lagerstedt
NZ


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems they don't like Singapore either... probably too hot for the firewall....


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

Same here, I am convinced that they do not like Chile either, apparently too cold in the beginning of the spring, following is displayed in the screen:

Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied

Block reason: Access from your Country was disabled by the site administrator.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Please try http://web.archive.org/web/20160109203539/http://7seasvessels.com/
If the picture is invisible, you could click on the name in the upper left corner.


----------



## ivanfranko (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks. Gijsha. Going back to the archive works. It's a pity that the website has closed; that the information is still available is some consolation.
Regards
Peter.


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Peter,
I'm afraid that the functionality is rather limited, as it is not possible to use the search function.


----------

